# Where can I buy mushroom spores that will ship to the US?



## mikek420 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been online for a few hours now, searching for mushroom spores, all I see are "we do not ship to USA" I've tried google, I've tried looking through the pages of RIU, I'm getting a lot of info on how to grow them, or getting dried shrooms mailed, but nothing on the actual spores, and when I find a site that sells shroom spores, "we don't ship to you"


So... Does anyone know of a good, stealthy place I can buy spores, and a kit (I saw the one on here, looks good, I might not buy a kit, just follow the instructions) AND they ship to the US??
and another question, this one is stupid, I am aware of it, but I need this info so I can tell someone else how stupid they are for thinking of it:
how do I make molly? or fuck, LSD for that matter. I am thinking that 90% of the ingredients are gonna be illegal, or hard as hell for me to get. I don't think its worth my time, unless I can find a good way to make it without burning my skin off and dying.

please help, 'specially with the first question, the second is mostly for laughs, but still, I am curious


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 7, 2013)

lsd is a extract of ergot mold 
the process to manufacture it can be viewed online
its a patented process
that would make most college graduates fell like a first grader when its read


----------



## Commander Strax (Sep 7, 2013)

OK what you want to do is called "chemistry class"

head back to your high school and see if Mr.White is still teaching there.


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 7, 2013)

hahahahaha I never went to chemistry, I did basic science stuff and that is it. I am all about botany and growing things, not about chemical extracts. I fail miserably when trying to make QWISO... if you have a link or something to the online manufacturing, I would check it out, I'm not dumb, but I know my limits. I do have the proper space to do it in though, big 3+ acre outdoor area (house there too) so I can easily set something up and follow specific instructions.

Where's my shrooms at guys? who ships to the US of fucking Ahole?

I totally know about the ergot mold thing, that is what (I think, I'm super buzzed right now so don't quote me...) started the whole salem witch trials and shit. I don't know Mr. White, I think he taught political science or something at my school. his wife taught biology. if you're talking about that tv show, I don't watch TV... EVER. so I don't know shit about tv shows lolol.

I know I'm setting myself up for failure, I don't need comments that don't give information, I want something that I can look at and show my buddy and say look. you understand this shit? neither do I. this is a terrible idea, lets stick to growing weed. 
And mushrooms, if someone can help me find a place that sends to the usa.
Thanks for the info I already knew guys, if a college graduate feels like a first grader, I don't even know what I would feel like, but I still want to read on that "patented process"

Mainly looking for shroom spores, anyone????


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.earthstongue.com/site/388422/page/56762


----------



## uromastyx (Sep 7, 2013)

Since shroom spores aren't illegal for microscopic studys you shouldn't have a problem finding them using Google.


----------



## canndo (Sep 7, 2013)

You shouldn't have any problem AT ALL getting spores for the sort of organism you wish to grow unless you live in several designated states. They are totaly legal in all but three states.


----------



## canndo (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, and synthisis of LSD? forget it, for 99.999 percent of the public, the problems are insurmountable. MDMA? not quite so much but still, quite difficult and probably not worth your time. Unless of course, you could sell your finished product at true market prices.

There - see?


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Sep 7, 2013)

To make MdMa combine bleach and chlorine together and inhale deeply.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 7, 2013)

My time to shine! Fuck all that other shit..
Back to your first choice...

http://www.thesporedepot.com

http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Spore-Syringes/



One love everyone. Stick to all natural! <3


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm wanting to stick to all natural, I see several links awesome, will be checking it out, I live in Illinois, I hope shrooms aren't illegal here, and if they are I have an address in Missouri too, with my luck both IL and MO are on the no shroom spore list lmao. Well, here I got to check your links out

drugzrbad- I thought that was how you made chloroform not mdma. I know you're just bs-ing, but seriously...

tekdc and niceolbud- thanks, will be checking it out, and with luck I will have a shroom grow within the next month crossing fingers


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 8, 2013)

Shrooms are illegal there, but not spores. You can order then from anywhere you want.

I'd get em from http://www.micro-supply.com/ for the best price value


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 8, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Shrooms are illegal there, but not spores. You can order then from anywhere you want.
> 
> I'd get em from http://www.micro-supply.com/ for the best price value


Spore works is freshest spores and best price... 
It's whats poppin right now. I know the vendor from another forum. Real honest and price worthy customer satisfaction.(if your worried about money lol)


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 8, 2013)

I just checked both sites out, and micro-supply was cheaper. unless I missed something?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Micro supply is the best buck situation..hawks eye has the more potent varieties..btw..if you can't make good qwiso,I doubt your shroom adventure will be sucessfull...read more,sort through the bullshit...or talk to canndo...lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 9, 2013)

LOL even I can make Qwiso.... rofl


JK.... if you knew what i was going through with mescaline...


----------



## canndo (Sep 9, 2013)

If you know what you are doing, you needn't buy more than one syringe, so price shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## thetester (Sep 10, 2013)

Spores are not illegal, cultivating them is. You will need more than one syringe. I can guarantee that you will fuck up your first attempts. Nothing against you, it is just kinda tricky learning the things that are important and all the things that are total bullshit, and the only way you can learn that is through doing it yourself. That is the double edged sword of the internet. After you get your first flush it is totally easy to make your own syringes. The only reason you would need to order again is if you wanted to get a specific strain.


----------



## thetester (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, and one more thing. Don't get kits. In my humble opinion, they are a total waste of money that will probably get you on a government watch list. Aside from the spores, you can get everything you need from Walmart and at a lower price.


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 10, 2013)

I was gonna go with the shroom guide that was on RIU, I have it locked down somewhere. I'm pretty sure that I can follow instructions, and I know patience has to be key. I'm probably gonna grab 4-5 different strains, I really really want the teonanacatl strain (Psilocybe Mexicana) as that is what my ancestors worked with, and those Toltec and Aztec seers were on a different level. Then after that, I don't really care what strain, as long as it is hallucinogenic. I'm hoping syringes store easily, that way I can buy 2 of each, store 1, grow, possibly fuck it up, and keep going.

about qwiso, I don't really fuck it up, I just make super low grade, cause right now I just killed some males, and I wanted to practice on them. I got about a gram or two of greenish black stuff, but it is just males and fan leaves, no sugar or buds or anything. I'm sure if I actually used something of decent quality I would get some blonde qwiso easily. I don't think its the fact that I can't make good qwiso, I think its the fact that I'm using bunk and still getting something (not a lot, but still something)


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

I am all for shrooming and culture, but Aztecs were a brutal. Politically , they were authoritarian. Socially, they used human sacrifice regularly. I am pretty sure they were using the shrooms as a mass hallucinatory ceremony to control the poor people.... forced marches and crazy shit. The Aztecs were led by a group of brutal, evil men.... a Aztec shaman would be clinging to power by making people trip out and believe in gods, while demanding human sacrifice......... I know my ancestors have done equally horrible acts (im just running off on a tangent)..... The Aztecs were like a successful Manson family......... they found a temple , but I think it was a Mayan, maybe Aztec, they call the Temple of Doom. Just pure evil went on inside of it. Google real life temple of doom. Torture and human sacrifice and hallucinagenic drugs http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/other-shows/videos/solving-history-with-olly-steeds-the-real-temple-of-doom.htm


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 10, 2013)

You gotta remember though human sacrifice wasn't a bad thing, these people wanted to get sacrificed. It was an honor to give your life for the gods. My ancestors were Mayan though, they used the same shrooms but everyone hears about the Aztecs more. 
ps. my qwiso fucked me up  I must be doing something right


----------



## Gomziel (Sep 10, 2013)

mikek420 said:


> I've been online for a few hours now, searching for mushroom spores, all I see are "we do not ship to USA" I've tried google, I've tried looking through the pages of RIU, I'm getting a lot of info on how to grow them, or getting dried shrooms mailed, but nothing on the actual spores, and when I find a site that sells shroom spores, "we don't ship to you"
> 
> 
> So... Does anyone know of a good, stealthy place I can buy spores, and a kit (I saw the one on here, looks good, I might not buy a kit, just follow the instructions) AND they ship to the US??
> ...


arnet the spores come with the dried mushroom? the powder that fall off the bottom of the cap. i am not sure. u shoud ask javadog he has some nice pics of mushroom.
about lsd, it is hard to make properly. not impossible but hard and will requaire some equip and knowlage in chimistry.
"Making LSD requires a strong working knowledge of organic chemistry, a complete laboratory setup (including the ability to sterilize equipment as well as access to a darkroom), and several chemicals that are currently either sales restricted or have their sales closely monitored by the Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA). Unlike the chemicals used in the manufacture of methamphetamine, they can't be found in fairly ordinary household items."
so good luck with that. better grow so magic mushroom, god knows there are many kinds.
well that's an idea. mmmm.


----------



## Gomziel (Sep 10, 2013)

mikek420 said:


> hahahahaha I never went to chemistry, I did basic science stuff and that is it. I am all about botany and growing things, not about chemical extracts. I fail miserably when trying to make QWISO... if you have a link or something to the online manufacturing, I would check it out, I'm not dumb, but I know my limits. I do have the proper space to do it in though, big 3+ acre outdoor area (house there too) so I can easily set something up and follow specific instructions.
> 
> Where's my shrooms at guys? who ships to the US of fucking Ahole?
> 
> ...


well, here is two links.
one looks easy, and one complex.
u pick what u show to your partner.
http://www.angelfire.com/ny/masticar/howtomakelsd.html

https://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/lsd-buzz.html


----------



## Gomziel (Sep 11, 2013)

Gomziel said:


> well, here is two links.
> one looks easy, and one complex.
> u pick what u show to your partner.
> http://www.angelfire.com/ny/masticar/howtomakelsd.html
> ...


as it happens to be, the first (and simple) recipe is not realy lsd. very similar but different in some aspects, including the amount one can made in one cook. in "regular" lsd (lsd 35) one can make enormass amonut of trips in one cook. but the simple recipie also contains some other substences, so its not realy pure LSD. might be intresting to try though.
see this link
http://www.erowid.org/plants/morning_glory/morning_glory_faq.shtml


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 11, 2013)

canndo said:


> If you know what you are doing, you needn't buy more than one syringe, so price shouldn't be a concern.


Even if you only need to buy 1 syringe... why wouldn't you want the best price?


----------



## canndo (Sep 12, 2013)

mikek420 said:


> I was gonna go with the shroom guide that was on RIU, I have it locked down somewhere. I'm pretty sure that I can follow instructions, and I know patience has to be key. I'm probably gonna grab 4-5 different strains, I really really want the teonanacatl strain (Psilocybe Mexicana) as that is what my ancestors worked with, and those Toltec and Aztec seers were on a different level. Then after that, I don't really care what strain, as long as it is hallucinogenic. I'm hoping syringes store easily, that way I can buy 2 of each, store 1, grow, possibly fuck it up, and keep going.
> 
> about qwiso, I don't really fuck it up, I just make super low grade, cause right now I just killed some males, and I wanted to practice on them. I got about a gram or two of greenish black stuff, but it is just males and fan leaves, no sugar or buds or anything. I'm sure if I actually used something of decent quality I would get some blonde qwiso easily. I don't think its the fact that I can't make good qwiso, I think its the fact that I'm using bunk and still getting something (not a lot, but still something)


do not start with mexcana, it is far different than cubensis, different requirements and little of the tecs you see here will be of much use. I seriously doubt the stimethod o describe I'm the stocky will work for them. Get at least a few grows of cubensis down before you start to challenge yourself with p. Mexicana


----------



## canndo (Sep 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Even if you only need to buy 1 syringe... why wouldn't you want the best price?


not all syringes are equal, some have more spores, some more viable, some vendors tend to be less than sterile. You work from price only, you take your chances.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 3, 2013)

The Spore Depot is far and away the best spore dealer out there. Low prices, dark syringes, fast shipping and awesome customer service.


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 7, 2013)

If I get a syringe, how long can I keep it before it expires/goes bad? I was thinking about putting an order in for something, and then getting my stuff ready, so if I get the spores and my area isn't sterile/ready to go, can I store them for about a week or so? or should I just make sure everything is perfect before I order?


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 7, 2013)

they say a syringe shuld be good for atleast 6 months at room temp and out of sunlight.

I know of people that have had good results with syringes over 1 year 


A spore print will last much longer


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 8, 2013)

so if I go ahead and buy my syringe now, I can get my closet set up, and go about buying anything else I need, I should be ok saving the syringe then. OK cooooool. Look for my shroom grow to be posted in about 2-3 weeks then. I will buy 2 syringes, one of them a really simple one, to start with to dial myself in, the other the teonanacatl (flesh of the gods). Second question, not relating to mushrooms, but I believe this is a forum for psychedelics etc. Can I obtain Ibogaine seeds? not the dried vines or the ahyuasca drink, but seeds to actually plant the vine and grow it?


----------



## edsmith (Jun 15, 2014)

Various online portals are selling spores for research and cultivation purpose. In some countries cultivation of mushrooms are restricted and spores also not legal to buy. I know about a website http://www.magic-spores-shop.com/ , they are selling spores and shipping them worldwide even in US as well as.


----------



## MadDog607 (Jun 18, 2014)

Spreology.com and lilshopofspores.com are good.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 18, 2014)

Commander Strap is such a troll!!! I know it was last month that he was here, but I will call out a troll when I see one.

+1 for thehawkseye


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jun 24, 2014)

I know this thread is older but. I recently purchased a spore kit(rye grain bags, 5lb compost) at a head shop here in Michigan. ended up with golden teachers cant wait!
they only thing was you had to know the secret code for the guys to bring them from behind the counter. which Is to ask for a "science project". a bit more expensive then the online options but much easier for me not to have to worry about shipping, payments options can be tricky sometimes with online vendors as well.


----------



## canndo (Jun 24, 2014)

mikek420 said:


> If I get a syringe, how long can I keep it before it expires/goes bad? I was thinking about putting an order in for something, and then getting my stuff ready, so if I get the spores and my area isn't sterile/ready to go, can I store them for about a week or so? or should I just make sure everything is perfect before I order?


 problem with syringes is that they are inherently volutile. Spores were not meant to stay in water and will decay, usually all at once. prints will slowly become less fertile as they dehydrate. Even as they do, there are so many that even if 90 percent go bad you will still germinate hundreds out of the tens of thousands.

I have seen syringes fail at six months. Worse, if you have never used the syringe and you are depending on it, and it is contaminated, you are shit out of luck. You can, however, recover from a contaminated print.

thinking on it tho, I suppose. If you diluted the syringe enough you might be able to put together a dicharyotic combination eventually.

I recently got a pair of oyster syringes filled with tissue and grew them out without a problem, they must be three months. Even got one to fruit on a dish.


----------



## canndo (Jun 24, 2014)

I have come to suspect that p. Cubensis spores may all come from a very few sources and perhaps not every vendor produces their own.

think about it. In order to produce syringes, you have to grow fruit.

I don't know anywhere in the us where growing fruit is legal. a vendor is putting himself at legal risk by advertising their product as everyone knows this fact. So where are these vendors getting their spores?

maybe they are getting spores in bulk from a legal country and making the spores in states where the spores are legal.

there might be a few spore wholesalers or a wholesaler is custom packaging syringes for various retailers.

if not, it might be an interesting enterprise if someone wanted to move out of the country.


----------



## JazzyLady (Jun 27, 2014)

ralphstersspores.com Must send a money order, but they do send "extras" when you order from them.


----------



## JazzyLady (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow... just looked up microsporetech.com. BIG PRICE DIFFERENCE between ralphsters and microspore. And.. funny enough... microspore is right in my "back yard"...its in Vegas.  Like Me! I made an order, and due to it literally being down the street from me, I'll find out faster if they will send product faster vs Ralphsters.


----------



## mikek420 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice guys, I've had some set backs, but I think i should be ready to start really soon. Is this gonna be something I can throw in the room I grow my weed, or is that a bad idea? I'm trying to plan my space before I get too involved, and if I can shove it in the corner of a grow, that would be better, thanks for the help


----------



## privatepile (Jun 30, 2014)

mikek420 said:


> I've been online for a few hours now, searching for mushroom spores, all I see are "we do not ship to USA" I've tried google, I've tried looking through the pages of RIU, I'm getting a lot of info on how to grow them, or getting dried shrooms mailed, but nothing on the actual spores, and when I find a site that sells shroom spores, "we don't ship to you"
> 
> 
> So... Does anyone know of a good, stealthy place I can buy spores, and a kit (I saw the one on here, looks good, I might not buy a kit, just follow the instructions) AND they ship to the US??
> ...


----------



## privatepile (Jun 30, 2014)

This guy "SWIM" Is able to make almost every street drug you can think about except those two... It takes a extremely good chemist that knowstheir shit to accomplish manufacturing substances like those.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree Lsd is not going to be something you can read a tek and accomplish. Why not try Morning Glory or hbwr seeds. not the same as L but interesting to explore. Just do a little research as some seeds are better than others.
https://www.erowid.org/plants/morning_glory/morning_glory_extraction2.shtml
https://www.erowid.org/plants/morning_glory/morning_glory_extraction1.shtml


----------



## mikek420 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have done the morning glories and at the right dosage it's pretty freaking sweet. I have to grind up about 300-400 seeds but it was like a 8 hour super intense sativa high 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JJ05 (Jul 15, 2014)

mikek420 said:


> I have done the morning glories and at the right dosage it's pretty freaking sweet. I have to grind up about 300-400 seeds but it was like a 8 hour super intense sativa high
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Mike, check any of these vendors. All are in the USA and some may be pretty close to you! Remember tho the spores are strictly meant for microscopic study, do not inoculate them bc that my friend would be illegal. http://www.shroomery.org/sponsors.php I personally use Spore Depot and Spore Works however any of them vendors listed in that link will be top notch. I hear iffy things about FreeSpores tho so Id avoid them. Lil Shop Of Spores and Hawks Eye is also very good.


----------



## edsmith (Sep 3, 2014)

In US there are some places where i think spores are not legal. http://www.magic-spores-shop.com/ is offering worldwide shipping even in the US as well as.


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 7, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> OK what you want to do is called "chemistry class"
> 
> head back to your high school and see if Mr.White is still teaching there.


lol I had a chemistry teacher in HS that surely messed around with the sid. he was a loopy old dude who just loved to be goofy and tell storys the whole class. I didn't learn a damn thing because I was just laughing at how he acted.


----------

